# Algae in the water buckets



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone have some good tricks on how to keep algae from building up in the water buckets? This has never happened to us before at our old house so I am a little confused on how to fix it.
I have to scrub each bucket out every other day and it is just full of algae in two days and I am getting a little sick of it. I have galvanized, stainless steel, and plastic 8 quart buckets and they are all having the same problems. I know part of it is we have less shade here and we are trying to cover the runs better and where the buckets are. Right now the back half of the runs are covered but that seems to be where they go to the bathroom so we are cover the front now as I type this, well that is what my husband is doing . I had bought plastic kid pools to put in each dog run and they too are cover in algae and I have to scrub them out when I do the buckets.

So any ideas?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

mine did that you have to refresh the water every day and put bleach in the water depends on how big the water bucket is how much bleach but not alot. mine are 4 gallon and i use 4 table spoons you still have to clean them once a week really good but that buys me a couple days of laziness. i just go out and dump the bowls and rinse them out then refill and ad the bleach.
are you guys on city water or a well i use the misting system to keep them cool i was doing the kiddy pools till they just would get nasty fast too much hassle.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

The best thing is washing the buckets every few days and filling with fresh water. (make sure your water hose doesnt have algae growth in it. It needs sunlight to grow. So black buckets are best. Have you tried a piece of copper in the buckets? I've heard a few drops of Chlorine bleach will work best, but never tried it. And heard of people trying lemon juice.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I have heard this works Quench from SmartPak Equine

But we use to use apple cider vinegar and it worked too.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Seeing how bleach is bad. Even in small quantities like that. I would go with what Gamer suggested. ACV kills germs and is good for the dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was wondering about ACV how much do you put? I do bleach out the buckets but I will not give my dogs bleach in the water they drink. The buckets are filled with fresh water everyday but the darn algae just does not stop!!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

1/4 cup to 1 gal water


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Cool thanks I will start that tomorrow and see how it works.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have heard that you should keep bleach in your car emergency kit, so if you're stranded and need to drink water that might be unsafe, you can put a couple drops in your water. 1 tablespoon per gallon seems like a lot. I have heard for survival type stuff it's a drop or 2 per gallon. I would think ACV would work, from a scientific standpoint it seems logical, as well as safe. For the buckets, you could coat them in duct tape so light can't get through the sides at all, for the stainless it is probably just a matter of amount of water vs heat, as shallow water heats up so fast so I think finding a treatment for the stainless bowls will be the only option. Let us know how the ACV works.

The super green option is to plant trees for shade lol, in 30 years you should be nice and algae free


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Trees are on the list! lol we are having our property landscaped at the end of August and we do have a few trees but they do not cover all of the runs. I am hoping to get some big fast growing trees out there. I have heard of bleach to clean water but I also know too much can give the runs and is not generally good and to give it everyday freaks me out. You hear of ppl poisoning their husbands with bleach and pinesol when they cook! (I watch too much tv, you ever seen the show snapped? lol)
The ACV I will try as of tomorrow and keep up updated on how it works.

All the buckets are dark enough and the plastic ones are the plastic buckets for horses and a solid dark color. That is why it is driving me nuts it does not seem like I should have so many problems!
Thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

My dogs only drink out of kiddy pools, I fill them about half way and I splash some bleach in it (not a bunch just a good "swoosh" with the bottle). I've been using the bleaching method since I was young (like 10 years old young)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't use bleach in the dogs buckets as i change the water daily. i like to give them cool water in the summer. But I do use bleach in the horse trough. It saves us a lot of cleaning. I did hte same when I had my cow. It never hurt them.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Get those sucker fish...But...That might not work,cause the dogs would eat them.

I agree with the trees and duck tape idea. I think the main problem here is the heat mixed with doggy slime. :3

Hope you get it fixed soon. I'll ask around my FB rescue groups,and see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm sure it's different in different locations across the country, but we have moved the pools away from the trees (we only have oaks). Even the cement under the oak trees get algea-fied, and we have to bleach and pressure wash at least 2-4 times a year


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

its most likely from the sun.. i know i had to clean my old fish tank more often because it sat in my window .. my dogs waterbowl sits under a leaky faucet by the back door under the patio, that way the water bowl is always full and the water is never sitting still because it gets a drip every minute or so .. i know you cant do that because you have the dogs kenneled


----------

